# Short term accomodation after just arriving and before longer term rent.



## neilbester (Jun 14, 2012)

I will be arriving in Melbourne with my wife and two small kids towards the end of the year. Can anyone offer advice on where online, I can search for a property, 2-3 bedroom self catering holiday type house to rent for a month or so until I find a suitable house to rent? Any advice or examples of what other fresh arrivals did upon arriving would be appreciated too.


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

neilbester said:


> I will be arriving in Melbourne with my wife and two small kids towards the end of the year. Can anyone offer advice on where online, I can search for a property, 2-3 bedroom self catering holiday type house to rent for a month or so until I find a suitable house to rent? Any advice or examples of what other fresh arrivals did upon arriving would be appreciated too.


Domain.com.au your best bet.


----------

